# The Ocean Feb 6-7 2022 Video Clips



## Marbleski (Feb 22, 2022)

I put together a short 1 minute video clip of my trip on the Ocean in early February. The trip was great. 

My son enjoyed his first VIA Rail trip but like his mom he said he would rather fly lol. He took the fast route home with his mom. 

Not me, I am going it alone and making the return trip from Ottawa to Halifax tomorrow. I will overnight in downtown Halifax and fly home the next day.

Safe travels. Here is the link to the short video.


----------



## jiml (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice trailer; when does the full feature come out?


----------



## Marbleski (Feb 23, 2022)

jiml said:


> Nice trailer; when does the full feature come out?


I plan on doing a longer version. It could be a while however. The short trailer was done on the apple iMovie template. 

I did a few longer videos on my tablet with the iMovie app but I 
learnt pretty quickly that the GoPro video clips are big.

To do a longer version I need to look into getting a new computer and find and learn another editing program. My computer is so old it won’t even load the video clips.

I have many short video clips so once I figure this stuff out I certainly post the video.


----------



## dadonatrain (Feb 23, 2022)

Beautiful! The clips of the food remind me lovingly of the meals I had on #1 in 2017 when I did the entire route westbound. Eggs Benedict for breakfast one morning! On a train! 

And the entire video makes me wish I could take my own version of a trans Canadian ride: I would start on the Ocean, soak up some highlights in Montreal (never been), train on down to Toronto, spend a couple days there, see the hockey hall of fame again, visit the museum honoring the discovery of synthetic insulin, without which I’d be dead, and then take #1 to Jasper and switch to #5 all the way to Prince Rupert! Maybe stop off in Winnipeg to ride up to Churchill and back to try to see the northern lights.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 24, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> To do a longer version I need to look into getting a new computer and find and learn another editing program. My computer is so old it won’t even load the video clips.


I have used the AVS package which is fairly reasonable and includes other useful tool such as photo and audio editing programs. It is currently on sale for $59.99 as an unlimited subscription through February.
AVS Video Editor


----------



## Marbleski (Feb 24, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I have used the AVS package which is fairly reasonable and includes other useful tool such as photo and audio editing programs. It is currently on sale for $59.99 as an unlimited subscription through February.
> AVS Video Editor


Thanks for the info. I will check it out. Did you hear or use the free version of Divincii Resolve. I might try that. 

Getting ready for lunch now on The Ocean.

All the best.


----------



## jiml (Feb 24, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I have used the AVS package which is fairly reasonable and includes other useful tool such as photo and audio editing programs. It is currently on sale for $59.99 as an unlimited subscription through February.
> AVS Video Editor


I agree with you, but think he said he had a Mac. AVS is Windows software, albeit one of the best without spending big bucks.


----------



## Marbleski (Feb 24, 2022)

jiml said:


> I agree with you, but think he said he had a Mac. AVS is Windows software, albeit one of the best without spending big bucks.


Thanks for the assistance. I did the trailer and my first few short videos on both my iPad and iPhone using iMovie. Space is limited on both devises for doing a longer edited video.

It took some time but I figured out iCloud and stored my video clips there while travelling. I also realized that for me to try my hand at editing the number of short clips I have I will need to upgrade beyond my iPad, iPhone and 2013 desktop computer. 

Apple‘s Mac computers are very expensive so a laptop using windows may be the way to go. 

Thanks Todd


----------

